# What's the best choice for the money?



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll start off this new area asking a simple question. Ive got a 05 GMC/EC that I want to add strobes too. What would be the best for my money? I'm looking at quality also but like most I have budgets. Hoping to get away with a few hundred $ if I install myself. Also what number lines should I look for? Four sounds right. Or am I wrong? 
Id really like to get away from light bars if possible. I work on mostly driveways not to many lots.:salute: 

Chris


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

heyyy--- another michigander !!! LOL ... umm really depends how much you want to spend ? and what your lookin for ?? noticable appearance or stealth mode ? ..... whelen the best there is for lights .. and able 2 is the cheapest for lights ...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

We bought my dad two blue whelen tir6 leds for behind his grill. (he is on the firedepartment) and they are very bright. I got them from strobesnmore on sale for about half price I think. Their customer service isn't the best but the price was good and they got here in 1 peice, just about 2 weeks late.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

It depends.
60 watt heads are plenty bright. I've gone hide aways in the front and external wide angle in the back. Their nice but, I do not always turn them on - sometimes the flash back will give you a headache.

I run a roof light ( led 14 module ) and rear and side led's from Nova. Doing drives you'll probably want a roof and rear lighting at the very least.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a 95' Chevy Silverado 2500 and yes whelen is a very good choiceI beleive mine was somthing like $150. Now im not good at wiring but with the help from you guys I did it on my own so when you get the package, it does not include switch or extra wiring. At first I thought these were missing, again I was not sure about what you get and what you dont they never explained that it does not come with those things. After all they do call it a KIT. Anyways sorry guys to go on and on with that but whelen is a very good choice im very happy with the end result.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I agree on whelen being the product of choice for lights (hey mods.....would be cool to get them to be a sponsor on here). A whelen four head, 60watt kit from strobesnmore.com should be fine for your application if you don't want a bar on the roof.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Whelens good but federal signal is just as good. VLSUSA.com They have whelen products in stock. Thats the place to buy from if you want to buy whelen lights!!!!!!!!!!!!purplebou You would be crazy not to buy there


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Whelen 90W 4 bulb or 6 bulb kit. Don't waste your money on the 60W kit. Whelen CSP690CCCC.


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks Guys!! I'll do some shopping around and look over the suggestions. Need to get this moving by the end of the month.Not that snow is coming but it seems to take me forever to get things done.By the time I get this installed it will be winter. 

Chris


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

If you want to run with LEDs then get 4 Whelen TIR3 linears. they are about $50 each and they use very little power and are super bright and NON directional.


----------

